# CAAD 10 Build Up



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Just got a new CAAD 10 frame - looking to build it up without going overboard - thinking about $2100 for everything including wheels. That means cockpit, groupset etc. I am looking for suggestions from more experienced riders in that I know I can research the internet to hit that price point. Suggestions? I am willing to go a bit more say $2500 if need be. Thank you for your suggestions! If it helps, I already have a Cervelo S1 with Ultegra that I am racing with kinlin/WI/Cxray wheelset. 

Thanks for your help in advance.

Riv


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

With wheels your looking at not to many sweet carbon bits to stay under $2100. I would recomend looking in to Sram Force, for the money this group has the most performance for the dollar. (IMHO) Yes I ride a mix of Force and Red. 

Wheel wise you can generally find a good deal on a set of Easton or Mavic Kysrium wheels. Both are quality wheels with reputable companies backing them. I don't have experience with Reynolds Solitudes but I loved my Stratus clinchers until the accident. That being said the nice folks at Reynolds offered to rebuild my wheels for the standard crash replacement cost. 

I do have a brand new set of Sram Force shifters and a Compact Crank still in the box if your interested and for the right price. The crank is a standard BB and not BB30 with 72.5 arms.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Why didn't you just buy the Caad10-4 or 10-3? Rival & ultegra don't interest you? Then why not the 10-1 w/ DA? I know custom is always the best, but its going to be VERY HARD to get brand new parts as good as those bikes for the price. 

for $2500 not including the frame, i'd get:
Sram Force: http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=R0035 ~$1200
Shimano Dura-Ace Wheels C24 CL Clincher 7900: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=61004 ~$820

This will leave $500 for saddle,handlebar,stem,seatpost,cages,tape, etc.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Go to that yishin guy and get a sram red group for 1200 to start.


----------



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

The frame only was a team buy deal so it was a GREAT price. For frame fork, headset at $550 




LOUISSSSS said:


> Why didn't you just buy the Caad10-4 or 10-3? Rival & ultegra don't interest you? Then why not the 10-1 w/ DA? I know custom is always the best, but its going to be VERY HARD to get brand new parts as good as those bikes for the price.
> 
> for $2500 not including the frame, i'd get:
> Sram Force: http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=R0035 ~$1200
> ...


----------

